# Flanged bushing search



## rodisi (7 May 2022)

A bushing has broken in my Black and Decker KS531 jigsaw. My two options are find and replace the bushing or throw an otherwise perfectly good jigsaw away. The latter makes me cringe, the state of the Earth and we are throwing valuable resources away. The problem is Black and Decker do not sell parts for this jigsaw. I'm hoping someone on this forum can answer two questions. Does it matter if I use a bronze or steel bushing and any ideas where to look for such a bushing.




Thanks in advance


----------



## AES (7 May 2022)

I agree with you 110% about chucking stuff away.

I'm guessing the broken/missing "bushing" on your tool is a sort of "dull golden/copper/slightly speckled" colour? In which case it's not "just" a bushing, it's a bearing too (probably for one end of the motor shaft). In that case, YES it definitely DOES matter and you MUST use Phosphor Bronze, NOT steel. The reason is that P-B is slightly "spongy", is pre-soaked in oil before factory assembly, and being spongy, it holds that oil for a long long time. So you need the same material.

If you've found that official B&D spares are no longer available, I'd suggest:

A) Google for companies that specialise in supplying spare parts for electrical tools. There are several I believe (though I don't know any off hand, sorry), and such firms often hold all sorts of weird and wonderful old spares parts;

B) From your drawing it looks a dead easy machining job for anyone with a lathe. Got one yourself? Know anyone with one? Any "jobbing engineering shops" near you? Any model engineering (especially steam) clubs near you?

C) Long-shot: Look for someone selling the same tool as yours SH.

Whereabouts in Germany are you?


----------



## Daniel2 (7 May 2022)

What is the thickness of the flange wall ?


----------



## gcusick (7 May 2022)

This is almost certainly a flanged oilite bush - sintered bronze, impregnated with oil.

bearingboys.co.uk
bearingshop.co.uk
simplybearings.co.uk

all list a variety of flanged bushes.


----------



## ChaiLatte (8 May 2022)

Closest you will get in standard Oilite is AL 07 11 08. Buy two, file the flange down on the one and set them back to back with a 1.5mm thick spacer, ID 7.5mm, OD 11mm betwixt. A standard bush in the dimensions you want is not made by Oilite.

As an alternative, to save filing, buy one AL 07 11 08 and one OB 07 11 08.


----------



## rodisi (8 May 2022)

AES said:


> I'm guessing the broken/missing "bushing" on your tool is a sort of "dull golden/copper/slightly speckled" colour?


Actually, it looks like dark steel


AES said:


> Whereabouts in Germany are you?


I lived in Germany when I registered on this forum but now I'm in Kent, UK.


Daniel2 said:


> What is the thickness of the flange wall ?


Stupidly, I missed that one measurement. I shall have to dismantle it again and check.

gcusick and ChaiLatte, thanks for the info.


----------



## Daniel2 (8 May 2022)

rodisi said:


> Stupidly, I missed that one measurement. I shall have to dismantle it again and check.



Sorry ...


----------



## rodisi (8 May 2022)

AES said:


> I'm guessing the broken/missing "bushing" on your tool is a sort of "dull golden/copper/slightly speckled" colour?


I took a photo of it in case it helps


----------



## rodisi (8 May 2022)

Daniel2 said:


> Sorry ...


I'm sorry for not doing it in the first place. It's 3mm.


----------



## rodisi (8 May 2022)

FYI, I found the housing assembly that contains the bushing in the Spanish B&D website. 
€4.95 - Excellent but they won't ship to the UK. I'll send it to a friend in Germany, who can forward it to me. Postage to Germany, €20 add tax for a total of €30 and then it has to be posted here and then maybe import tax?
You've got to laugh.


----------



## deema (8 May 2022)

I’d be curious what the metallurgists think it is, my guess is cast iron as it would self lubricate. How did it become two parts?


----------



## okeydokey (9 May 2022)

There is a complete jig saw on ebay £15 buy it now price. Just saying


----------



## Daniel2 (9 May 2022)

It would be a simple task for any hobby engineer to fabricate.


----------



## rodisi (9 May 2022)

deema said:


> How did it become two parts?


I have no idea. A possible fault in the metal?


okeydokey said:


> There is a complete jig saw on ebay £15 buy it now price. Just saying


Thanks, I have seen it. The thing is that I have bought a new one already. I was just thinking of fixing this one and giving it to my son-in-law.


----------



## okeydokey (9 May 2022)

This may be/sound daft but if the broken part and the round part don't have any rotational force on them - I assume not as its just a self lubricated bush - then why not join them together with araldite or better still JB Weld?
Well worth trying let me know what do you think?


----------



## chaoticbob (10 May 2022)

deema said:


> I’d be curious what the metallurgists think it is, my guess is cast iron as it would self lubricate. How did it become two parts?



Not a metallurgist, but that was my guess (based on the appearance of the fracture) too. Steel just doesn't break like that. 

rodisi - I'm all in favour of fixing stuff rather than junking, but it seems crazy to pay €30+ for a part that would be so simple to make. If you don't know anyone locally with a lathe I'd be happy to do it for you for the cost of postage. PM me if interested.
Bob.


----------



## rodisi (12 May 2022)

okeydokey said:


> This may be/sound daft but if the broken part and the round part don't have any rotational force on them - I assume not as its just a self lubricated bush - then why not join them together with araldite or better still JB Weld?
> Well worth trying let me know what do you think?


I've got some Gorilla glue. I shall try it.


chaoticbob said:


> Not a metallurgist, but that was my guess (based on the appearance of the fracture) too. Steel just doesn't break like that.
> 
> rodisi - I'm all in favour of fixing stuff rather than junking, but it seems crazy to pay €30+ for a part that would be so simple to make. If you don't know anyone locally with a lathe I'd be happy to do it for you for the cost of postage. PM me if interested.
> Bob.


If the Gorilla glue, above, doesn't work, I may take you up on your offer. Thanks


----------



## clogs (12 May 2022)

I'm sure u'll find it's Sintered iron.....almost like Bronze.....
It's also impregnated with an oil lube......
To use a cast iron bush in a high speed envoiroment take special engineering finish.....
The VB36 wood lathe use a cast iron bush instead of bearing in the head stock.....
BUT like those in gas turbines they are very special....
Not for Black n Decker.....lol.....


----------



## chaoticbob (20 May 2022)

clogs said:


> I'm sure u'll find it's Sintered iron.....almost like Bronze.....
> It's also impregnated with an oil lube......
> To use a cast iron bush in a high speed envoiroment take special engineering finish.....
> The VB36 wood lathe use a cast iron bush instead of bearing in the head stock.....
> ...



I think this must be right - having the broken part in my hand it's too light even to be solid cast iron. Density is 5.8 (+/- 0.1) grams per cc, so probably ~ 20% porosity. 
Thanks clogs, I didn't know about this stuff, One lives and learns!
Replacement will be in SAE 660 leaded bronze, I reckon it'll work OK but we'll see - low cost experiment.
Bob.


----------

